# VGA / HDMI, riesiger Bildunterschied ??



## Camorra28 (17. April 2017)

Servus Leute. Ich habe eine Frage.
Ich habe mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft. 24 Zoll, 1ms Reaktionszeit, Full HD 1920x1080. An diesem Monitor habe ich jetzt meine PS4 mit HDMI angeschlossen und meinen PC mit dem Monitor mit VGA. Meine Frage ist jetzt, verliere ich mit VGA irgendwelche Bildqualität die ich mit HDMI hätte ? Wenn ja würde ich mir einen Adapter für meine PS4 kaufen und meinen PC via HDMI Kabel anschließen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

VGA ist eine analoge (verlustbehaftete) Übertragungsart aus dem Jahre 1987 (!), eigentlich ausgelegt auf maximal 640x480.
Diese ist weder großartig geeignet für heutige Bildübertragungen (Auflösungen, Wiederholraten usw.) noch ist sie weiter unterstützt - neue Grafikkarten bieten teilweise diese Übertragungsart nicht mehr an (sprich auch DVI/VGA-Adapter funktionieren nicht mehr).

VGA sollte man nur noch aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nutzen wenns gar keine andere Möglichkeit gibt - alle anderen Übertragungsstandards (DVI, DP, HDMI,...) sind in allen Punkten, einschließlich Bildqualität, überlegen.


----------



## Camorra28 (17. April 2017)

Alles klar. Noch eine Frage, ich habe eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro. Diese Grafikkarte hat 2 DVI Eingänge. Ist es egal was ich mir für ein DVI Kabel kaufen kann, passen die in beide ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

Sieh nach ob es sich um DVI-D oder DVI-I Anschlüsse handelt. Wie die aussehen und was der Unterschied ist erklärt dir der Wikipedia Eintrag zu DVI sehr detailliert. 

Wenns nur um das Kabel geht: Kaufe ein ordentliches DVI-D-DualLink Kabel. Das funktioniert für Digitale Übertragungen immer und kann die maximale Datenrate des Anschlusses übertragen.


----------



## Camorra28 (17. April 2017)

An der Grafikkarte ist ein DVI-I Anschluss noch frei. Am Monitor sieht es nach einem DVI-D aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

Dann brauchste ein DVI-D Kabel (das passt auch an einen DVI-I Anschluss). Achte wie gesagt auf Dual-Link.


----------



## Camorra28 (17. April 2017)

Ja ok. Ist Dual-Link. Alles klar. Vielen dank dir.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

Gern geschehen... viel Spaß.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2017)

Hat der Monitor 144Hz?
Wenn nein, dann brauchst du auch kein Duallinkkabel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2017)

Stimmt. Und heute ein gleich teures SL-Kabel zu kaufen dass dann nutzlos ist wenn man mal mehr Auflösung oder mehr Hz haben will ist kompletter Unsinn.


----------



## Camorra28 (17. April 2017)

Monitor hat nur 60 Hz


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2017)

Wenn er mehr Auflösung und/mehr Hertz will, dann nimmt man eh nen Monitor mit DP oder HDMI 2.0.


----------

